# What kind of disease ?



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

In need of some help. Angelfish fish seem to be very sick. Not as active and not eating well. At first I thought it was some kind of parasite like flukes as the gills are very red and almost swollen. Rapid breathing and gill does not close completely. Fins are also rotting/ragged and there are red streaks near the tail and below the dorsal fin. There are also two angelfish who seem to have developed red markings at the mouth ( almost like hemorrhaging ). I treated with some prazi and increased temps to 30 C. It's been almost 4 days and not much improvement. Trying to feed Deworming Food II that contains prazi but most of them spit it out. I'm now wondering whether they have bacterial septicemia and considering treating with amoxi instead. What do you guys suggest ? 
Attached some pictures. Red streaking looks darker in person
















Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatal


----------



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

what are your water parameters???....it could be a water quality issue ...


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

hibackgold said:


> what are your water parameters???....it could be a water quality issue ...


Just tested at big Al's and was told that everything is fine. Fish are quarantined now with kanaplex. Hopefully they improve

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you have any other fish other than angels. Maybe you have some snails? I hope I'm wrong but I had the same issue a few months back I bought some substrate not meant for aquariums just like pfs even though it's widely used and I have personally used pfs 8 years ago. What I bought must of been a bad batch, I washed the sand at least 5-8 times but I still had an oily slick when I put the sand in. Soon after all my fish had the same symptoms as yours red gills gasping for air. First I though it was my co2 but it's not, I tested and retested and my water was great, I think I lost at least 30 fish before I had enough and took out all the new substrate. I knew it was the substrate because I did a test I dropped in 10 Mts snails known to stay a live in moist/dry substrate for months but in my tank the time it takes the snail to drop to the bottom that's how long they lived.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> Do you have any other fish other than angels. Maybe you have some snails? I hope I'm wrong but I had the same issue a few months back I bought some substrate not meant for aquariums just like pfs even though it's widely used and I have personally used pfs 8 years ago. What I bought must of been a bad batch, I washed the sand at least 5-8 times but I still had an oily slick when I put the sand in. Soon after all my fish had the same symptoms as yours red gills gasping for air. First I though it was my co2 but it's not, I tested and retested and my water was great, I think I lost at least 30 fish before I had enough and took out all the new substrate. I knew it was the substrate because I did a test I dropped in 10 Mts snails known to stay a live in moist/dry substrate for months but in my tank the time it takes the snail to drop to the bottom that's how long they lived.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I hope it's not my substrate or else it'll be a pain to fix. I think it's unlikely for my situation though since they were already showing signs of illness when they were in the temporary tank I had them in before transferring to the new one with PFS. Hard to say whether anything in the new tank made them get worse though

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Sorry but this seems more like Ammonia Poisoning where conditions exhibited is red streaking and inflamed red gills and raggedy torn fins.
I would get a test kit and test water yourself.
Better yet start changing lots of water. You have not mentioned size of tank and stocking numbers. Sounds like tanks bio-load cannot keep up with the conversion.
Throwing meds at them without knowing what your treating is not the direction as it could cause more harm then good. 

...Ralph


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Altumnut said:


> Sorry but this seems more like Ammonia Poisoning where conditions exhibited is red streaking and inflamed red gills and raggedy torn fins.
> I would get a test kit and test water yourself.
> Better yet start changing lots of water. You have not mentioned size of tank and stocking numbers. Sounds like tanks bio-load cannot keep up with the conversion.
> Throwing meds at them without knowing what your treating is not the direction as it could cause more harm then good.
> ...


They were kept in a 180 gallon. 10 angels total with maybe 10 neon tetras. No test kit on me atm but will pick one up tmrw. They were transfered from my 180 to 200 last week. Sump moved along with the fish. Moved the angels to 2 separate hospital tanks, one 5 and one 10 gallon. Been doing a water change every 2 days after each dose of kanaplex. Seeing improvement in some but worsening in others.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

